# How can I make my Cube faster??? (Without Lube)



## andrewki (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Guys.

I was just wondering if there is any way to improve the speed of my Cube4you DIY 3x3 without using lube(cause i cant get any).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ben (Oct 1, 2010)

You could do some mods like sanding down corners and edges or change the tensions?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmm......You can try to loosen the cube. This might cause more popping, but It has less lock ups. (usually) I do suggestion going to walmart and buying silicone like I did. It doesn't have to be CRC.


----------



## andrewki (Oct 1, 2010)

I've tried changing the tensions and I've got them set as loose as I can without it constantly popping on me. I might try sanding down the edges though.

Thanks


----------



## andrewki (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there anywhere else except for Wallmart that I can get sillicone
Wallmart doesn't exist in Australia


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

You can find it at Bunnings and Repco. In my experience, Repco is cheaper.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 1, 2010)

Not as far as I know...to make it turn better it has to be lubed..


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 1, 2010)

In Australia you could go to a hardware store.

That is where I got my silicone spray from.
Different topic if none of this stuff works I have a couple of good cubes for sale on my forum called "Some cubes for sale". Some cubes that aren't on there that I'm probably going to sell are a cube4you yellow 3x3 and a pink F-l both are good cubes


----------



## andrewki (Oct 1, 2010)

O.K.

Thanks


----------



## maggot (Oct 1, 2010)

if you have a hobby shop nearby (one with R/C cars and or trains) you can get shock oils.


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 1, 2010)

I ordered my silicone online, because I couldn't find it at Wal-Mart. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 1, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> I ordered my silicone online, because I couldn't find it at Wal-Mart. Pretty cheap too.



Yeah same here too. Just make sure that whatever you order the silicone isn't petroleum based otherwise it will melt your cube.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 1, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Yeah same here too. Just make sure that whatever you order the silicone isn't petroleum based otherwise it will melt your cube.


 
This. I made the mistake of gettin petro based..i had to buy a new cube :/


----------



## Feinster (Oct 1, 2010)

Reminds me of this xD.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 2, 2010)

^

Epic.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 2, 2010)

^^Loved it. But you can get 100% silicone spray at any hardware store in the whole world almost.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 2, 2010)

^

That


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2010)

Why can't you get lube? If you can't find it at any hardware store, just get it online.


----------



## radmin (Oct 2, 2010)

I find that trimming down the springs makes cube faster without increasing pops.
You lose corner cutting ability though.
Start with half a turn. I'd imagine silicone spray would be easier to find than new springs.

I have done this with c4u diy before.


----------



## Joker (Oct 2, 2010)

Break it in. And try to sane down the corner's so they aren't so squarish.
PS
Nice avatar


----------



## andrewki (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm gonna try sanding down the corners today. But i did find some gel lubricant ( The lube is Lo-Chlor Hydra-Slipp lubricant. On the back of the tube it says it is specially formulated for rubber and plastics).

Will this work???


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 2, 2010)

I've never heard of it but most lubricants like that corrode the plastic but I'm not sure


----------



## andrewki (Oct 2, 2010)

My dad bought it for the swimming pool. I just thought it might work cause it says it works with plastics


----------



## andrewki (Oct 2, 2010)

I just tried sanding down the corners and edges, but it has not helped to improve the speed of it in the slightest. However it has reduced the amount that it locks up by a little bit. 

Thanks


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 2, 2010)

I Don't know. Give it a try though after you lubed it give it a try for about 1-2 weeks and if the feeling is awful. Wash it off and buy a better lubricant.


----------

